# .44 mag Ammo



## KevTN (Feb 2, 2015)

I have used this bullet in the 45 long colt with a sabot in a muzzleloader with incredible results. I'm new to handgun hunting and am considering using this ammo. Any thoughts?

http://www.lehighdefense.com/shop/a...num-220gr-xtreme-penetrator-ammunition-detail


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 2, 2015)

1200 f.p.s. is kinda mild for a .44 magnum with a 220 grain bullet.

Hornady has a load that features a 225 grain bullet at 1400 f.p.s. from a handgun (7" bbl.)

http://www.hornady.com/store/44-Mag-225-gr-FTX-LEVERevolution/

Several companies offer loads with 240 grain bullets that are around 1400 f.p.s. from a 6" or 8" barreled revolver.

But hey, it's a .44 magnum and you're talking about shooting our rather small Georgia white-tail deer at modest ranges, right?  So the velocity should't be a problem. Plenty of energy in that bullet at that speed.

Now why would you want a solid bullet that is made NOT to expand at all?   

But if you've fired this same bullet at game from other -caliber guns and it works for you, who am I to question success?


----------



## jmoser (Feb 2, 2015)

Use what you like and is accurate in your gun; for factory ammo the Hornady XTP is perfect for deer hunting.

I get 1250 fps with a 300 XTP from my 7.5" Ruger; as stated 240s can really zip along in a hot 44 load.

My 300 LBTs go 1350; zero expansion but guaranteed exit hole and cloverleaf groups at 50M.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

jmoser said:


> Use what you like and is accurate in your gun; for factory ammo the Hornady XTP is perfect for deer hunting.
> 
> I get 1250 fps with a 300 XTP from my 7.5" Ruger; as stated 240s can really zip along in a hot 44 load.
> 
> My 300 LBTs go 1350; zero expansion but guaranteed exit hole and cloverleaf groups at 50M.



I don't know how you can kill them deader than what an XTP does.

I also favor the 300 grainer.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like a sales gimmick to me.  Plain old gas checked flat nose lead bullets will kill anything that walks North America.  They expand well and tear up anything they hit as well as usually penetrate and leave a great blood trail.  

Err, that is the LBT J is speaking of above.


----------



## clown714 (Feb 2, 2015)

not for $45 a box of 20.

clown


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2015)

I wouldn't say that they don't work well, but there are other loads that are proven to work well for half the cost or less. XTPs or plain old Winchester white-box softpoints both have killed lots and lots and lots of deer and hogs with very few complaints that I've ever heard. The last white box softpoints I bought were about $32 for 50 rounds at Walmart, and they are deadly on deer and hogs.


----------



## MICHAEL JOE MOORE (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree about the Winchester white box soft points.  I have killed several deer with them out of both a Ruger Redhawk and a Marlin 1894 lever action.  None of them have gone very far.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Feb 6, 2015)

www.underwoodammo.com

He loads rounds to what they should be.  I get all my 10MM from him.  Fast shipping and great prices for what you are getting.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2015)

When I hunted with a .44 mag., I never had any problems with the old 429421 Keith design cast bullet, over a generous dose of H-110. But then again, Sierra JSP, XTP, and LBT designs have worked well thru the years. Killed a fair amount of deer with 240-255gr., hard cast and jacketed bullets, before I learned you needed a 300 grainer to really kill 'em.


----------



## clown714 (Feb 6, 2015)

had good accuracy w\240gr.xtp's over a health dose of 2400.

buddy loads the 200gr.xtp's and has good results on deer.

clown


----------



## twodog72 (Feb 6, 2015)

Winchester white box 240 grain jacketed soft point,at wallyworld in my town a little over $40 a box.But they work really well...


----------



## Rebel 6 (Feb 6, 2015)

Monty4x4 said:


> www.underwoodammo.com
> 
> He loads rounds to what they should be.  I get all my 10MM from him.  Fast shipping and great prices for what you are getting.



Yup.  His stuff and Buffalo Bore are the ones to get, if you're looking for the best.  The only rounds I will carry in my pistols come from either one of them.

But I agree that even mild .44 mag loads are plenty, for anything in the lower 48.


----------



## cotton top (May 18, 2015)

10/4 on the white box win. 44 mag. they are as good as I have ever shot, I have shot them for several yrs. I have never had any complaints. Both rifle and hand gun  have performed with them.     I have bear hunted and hog and deer  hunted with same bullet. no problem. Thanks for reading


----------



## Bam Bam (May 31, 2015)

Ga. Arms "Deer Stoppers" 200gr and "240gr" JHP are a Good 44 mag Hunting round! I also have a few boxes of Hornady FTX LE's 225gr but I had'nt hunted with them yet!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 31, 2015)

rosewood said:


> Looks like a sales gimmick to me.  Plain old gas checked flat nose lead bullets will kill anything that walks North America.  They expand well and tear up anything they hit as well as usually penetrate and leave a great blood trail.
> 
> 
> X-2....
> ...


----------



## Dub (Jun 6, 2015)

Time in the woods is too hard to come by.


Getting a shooter deer in your sights is even harder to come by.

I'd sure not be trying out radical stuff here.  Like others have said....there are way too many proven loads out there.


Some folks like to reinvent the wheel.  I'm not one of them.


----------

